# Whelping/puppy room design and construction



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

Looking into adding onto the kennels and have been kicking around a new puppy whelping room. I'll have about a 7x30 space to work with. Narrow obviously but it what it is. Anyone have any great experience or ideas? Any pics you could share would be great. I already know about floor drains and puppy proof materials for walls and such. Hoping someone has built one with a good layout, etc. I'm considering having two whelping/play areas at each end of the room in case of a dual or overlapping litter(s), with a small sink and cabinet unit centered along one wall. Open to ideas though!


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Brad
You need to run over to Phil & Scotty's between Old River and Dayton and check out their whelping house. Very well thought out. It's also in working condition with 11 chocolate babies in the whelping box.


----------



## fishin444 (Apr 23, 2012)

You will probably laugh at my whelping box idea. I use a baby pool with cans rolled up in newspaper along the sides. Use newspaper for bedding. Easy to keep clean and removable when not in use. I don' have a lot of space so it's a working solution for me. No need for drains either.


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

Good inovation! I alreayd have a durawhelp box which is great. Looking at building an actual structure to house the critters and associated "stuff" they use as they grow. Wanting to be able to have a climate controlled space that is large enough for them to be in all day and is easy to clean/sanatize and where I can prepare meals and weigh them and such without having to run in and out of my house.

I've seen some pics of tile floors in the puppy area but I'm not sure how easy that grout would be to keep clean vs. regular sealed concrete.


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

David Maddox said:


> Brad
> You need to run over to Phil & Scotty's between Old River and Dayton and check out their whelping house. Very well thought out. It's also in working condition with 11 chocolate babies in the whelping box.


Yeah I forgot about that, good idea. Been needing to go that way for a while. Thanks


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

I believe that Scotty's whelping house is 11x20. Has 2 window units, 2 ceiling fans, 5x6 pvc whelping box, deep mud sink, speckled flooring with one side of the baseboards that can be lifted up on tracks so the floors can be sprayed down. It has 2 doggy doors that lead out to an airing porch. Really nice!!! Ill try to post some pics.


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

I'm not quite as fortunate as Scotty. My whelping room is my breakfast room with Scotty's whelping box-LOL


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

Yea that's where I've been David. As they become toddlers they take over half my office. Takes a while to clean, so looking to stream line things around here.


----------



## ncduckdogs (Mar 13, 2006)

Contact Angela at Oakridge Kennels in NC.
She has a new whelping/puppy room with inside and outside play areas
Epoxy floor and drains with special crates for them "as they grow".
Ask her for some pictures.
She provides whelping services for serious hunt test and field trial breedings.
She can be reached at [email protected]

Terry


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

Thanks Terry, I'll check with her.


----------



## firehouselabs (Jan 23, 2008)

The other nice thing about having an "extra" whelping box/area is that it makes clean up easier- just transfer litter to other area while you clean up the first. Depending on door location, you can either do one on each end or two down one side on each end. The box should be a minimum of 4 ft on one side. That would leave you with a 3 ft walkway if you went with the side wall option. if going with the end wall option, have a 1 ft. high divider in place to make the whelping area smaller for the first 2- 2 1/2 wks. Once the pups get mobile, open it up for a potty area before letting them go outside (assuming that there will be doggy doors to outside area). They should be fine with access to outside by around 4 - 4 1/2 weeks depending on the weather and as long as they are navigating the door easily. 
Along with a sink, you will want a bench with storage underneath for crates, buckets, and other whelping supplies, as well as food. I would carpet a portion of the bench/table for stacking/evaluating the pups, giving meds, trimming nails, exams, grooming, photos, etc… You will want to be able to throughly clean so something very "clean" without a lot of ridges or bumps as far as walls and floors. Keep all electrical outlets at least four ft high, I would actually put mine in the ceiling. Ceiling fans would be good.


----------



## kelrobin (Aug 12, 2013)

I use a Durawhelp for my whelping room. When they're weaned I transfer them into two of these put together. http://www.amazon.com/Precision-Pet-Courtyard-Kennel-Crackle/dp/B00176II1Y

Once they get old enough and tottering about, a lot of breeders are using something like this http://www.avidog.com/oh-what-fun-avidogs-adventure-box/ so the puppies get used to noise and odd things. If you're handy, you could easily build something similar. 

I have two of these http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-1irNLc8sYNs/USbTQXrtKLI/AAAAAAABzes/Kfs1JTiIAE8/s1600/P1015956.JPG that I have out on my deck for my puppies to use. They've been discontinued and are now worth their weight in gold, but sometimes you can find them at garage sales. I have several little kid toys that the puppies can crawl over, under and through. My puppies are fearless. You could easily add a few of these things to your puppy room for them to play in.

http://youtu.be/QvdLnVtqqDk

http://youtu.be/tTxSUiugBPE

http://youtu.be/bCH_m-VIQOg


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Here ya go Brad.


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

Thanks for the pics David. Keep the ideas coming, my wheels are turning!


----------



## Christine Maddox (Mar 9, 2009)

Stainless metal shelving and cart that can be easily rolled around for thorough cleaning. I am a true believer in having a whelping box constructed of something nonporous. You just can't really clean something that absorbs the germs. Mine is made of PVC. I'll go take a photo of the baseboards on the back side of the kennel. You just raise them up and hose everything out the back when sanitizing the floors. Entire unit made of hardi plank and treated wood. Deck has concrete slab on all but a 2' section running the length of the outside fence line. I grow grass here so pups learn to go potty on the ground. Also 2 doors going outside onto deck (so if divided in half for 2 litters each has a door) Each door has a doggy door that pups quickly learn to use following mom in and out. Deck has ceiling fan with light kit...highly recommend you having a light out there. I also have a phone land line & an Amish fireplace for winter. 
Come on by the house, Brad. You can help me tend to all these chocolate pups!


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Some more pics


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

The sliding baseboards and airing porch.


----------



## Christine Maddox (Mar 9, 2009)

I have a dry erase board on one wall to jot down daily info...times each pup is born, weights, time meds are given, last feeding, or whatever is important at the time. You get the idea.


----------



## Bill Watson (Jul 13, 2005)

The actual whelping box that we have used at Gator Point for years is actually a raised box, 12 inches high, mounted on a table waist high, that has a ramp on one end for the female (Cleo always objected to them being called bitches) to get into and out of the box (for bladder breaks etc.) The legs are 3/4 inch steel pipe and the table top has linoleum covering for easy cleaning. Then we had some rug material that is covered with some toweling material----all going in the washing machine when needed. After an all night whelping is complete we place the pups in a 10 foot by 12 foot puppy room that has a dog door going out to a small exercise area that the pups learn to use very quickly. There are two rooms like this. We had 3 litters at the same time once and we have tried to avoid this in the future, just too much of a good thing. There is also a litter box in each room, by the way until the pups are about 3 to 4 weeks old.

The exercise area has washed gravel base about 6 inches deep which is scooped of solids and Cloroxed daily. One of the areas has a plastic kids toy platform that the pups can learn to go up and down steps, play "King of the Hill" and otherwise increase their knowlege of the new, big world. It's been fun, Bill


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Thought you all might like to see a couple of pics of Scotty's "Box of Chocolates". 

Scotty really knows how to raise and socialize her pups. She is also extremely good at keeping her mama mentally and physically healthy.


----------



## Christine Maddox (Mar 9, 2009)

Once the pups are freely getting in and out of the whelping box, I put small dog crates in the whelping house. I remove the doors so the pups can go in and out at will. They soon learn that a crate is a safe quiet place to be left alone. Really helps tremendously in preparing them for actual crate training. An added plus for those pups that are going to be shipped. They are already comfortable and secure about being in a crate. So many little things go into preparing them for lifes experiences. The kids play room toys with steps in an excellent idea that I will add to the deck area.


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

Christine Maddox said:


> Stainless metal shelving and cart that can be easily rolled around for thorough cleaning. I am a true believer in having a whelping box constructed of something nonporous. You just can't really clean something that absorbs the germs. Mine is made of PVC. I'll go take a photo of the baseboards on the back side of the kennel. You just raise them up and hose everything out the back when sanitizing the floors. Entire unit made of hardi plank and treated wood. Deck has concrete slab on all but a 2' section running the length of the outside fence line. I grow grass here so pups learn to go potty on the ground. Also 2 doors going outside onto deck (so if divided in half for 2 litters each has a door) Each door has a doggy door that pups quickly learn to use following mom in and out. Deck has ceiling fan with light kit...highly recommend you having a light out there. I also have a phone land line & an Amish fireplace for winter.
> Come on by the house, Brad. You can help me tend to all these chocolate pups!


You obviously have a great system going! I'll give you a call maybe one day next week. This week is filling up fast for me. If nothing else I want to see those pups!!


----------



## suepuff (Aug 25, 2008)

I would love to have a seperate room with a cot to whelp litters. My house is too small so we whelp in the bedroom in a Durawhelp. At about 3 weeks or at eye opening they move to a large pen in my dining room. When the weather is good, they go outside. I'm putting in another dog door in my last kennel in the basement. This will open to a 10 X 20 gravel/grass run. This is where they will go in the future, when we are gone during the day. This way they at least have outside access. I'll transfer all the outside stuff you see in the video there. 

I don't use newspapers for whelping. I hate them as I think they just get slimy and no absorption. I use these multi layer pads and LOVE them! I have multiples and replace/wash during whelping. They stay in the box with the pups for the first week while mom is still bleeding. I use the Multi layer 34 X 46 high absorption pads.

http://www.ezwhelp.com/BuyNewWhelpingPads.htm

All are litter box trained and it's GREAT!!! Housetraining is a non issue any more for owners.

For whatever reason, last litter, Bree preferred having a 'den'. She was restless and after I put the blanket up, settled down...









Puppy 'area' inside: 









Video of outside play area:






Though it looks like a lot, my pups are bomb proof going to their new homes. In my last litter a pup went to a girl with muscular dystrophy and is confined to a motorized wheel chair. She is training him to do service work for her and is training him to compete in AKC obedience with her. Right now she is competing with a friends dog. It is very gratifying. I have one or maybe two going to a service dog group this time too.

Sue Puff


----------



## Christine Maddox (Mar 9, 2009)

thanks for the links and the really cute video. (love the spinning wheel in the house shot)


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Sue,
That video is awesome!!! What a concept.


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

suepuff said:


> I would love to have a seperate room with a cot to whelp litters. My house is too small so we whelp in the bedroom in a Durawhelp. At about 3 weeks or at eye opening they move to a large pen in my dining room. When the weather is good, they go outside. I'm putting in another dog door in my last kennel in the basement. This will open to a 10 X 20 gravel/grass run. This is where they will go in the future, when we are gone during the day. This way they at least have outside access. I'll transfer all the outside stuff you see in the video there.
> 
> I don't use newspapers for whelping. I hate them as I think they just get slimy and no absorption. I use these multi layer pads and LOVE them! I have multiples and replace/wash during whelping. They stay in the box with the pups for the first week while mom is still bleeding. I use the Multi layer 34 X 46 high absorption pads.
> 
> ...


Can you expand on how and when you do the litter box training?


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

Thanks Sue. I do a lot of similiar type exposure. I've had pups go to detector homes and they are as well prepared as yours. Sure pays off to do some odd ball exposure that most don't think of. 

Charles..... Mine are given free use of a pan filled with wood pellets and/or paper pellets that they can use for a potty. Amazing how fast they pick it up on their own. It's not 100% but does save on clean up time to some degree.


----------



## suepuff (Aug 25, 2008)

I LOVE THE LITTER BOX!!! I don't know why I didn't do this years ago. Even if I had the pups in a kennel with outdoor access, I'd still use this as it really teaches them about going in one spot. After the first week, no stray poop all over the place and no more newspaper. Yuck! I hate newsprint.

Currently I use a large rabbit pan from tractor supply, plastic. (Depending on the litter size as to how many, but I need at least 1 big one). 

http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/home-rig-house-plastic-dropping-pan-36-in-x-30-in?cm_vc=-10005

I have been using horse stall pine pellets, also from tractor supply. 

http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/tractor-supply-coreg;-pine-pellet-stall-bedding-40-lb

Laura (Kelrobin) on this forum used Yesterdays News and it seems to be less dusty. I am trying that this time. 

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0002TIJB6...UTF8&colid=2VMJFU2BHLH4V&coliid=IZ7QWTAPE753P

You need some pee pads. I use the human variety. Cheaper then puppy variety. Usually a 2 X 2 square.

Here's how it works:

Just when their eyes start to open I put a couple of pee pads in the whelping box. Mom is still cleaning them at this point, but not all. You get some pee on the pads. You use that as scent. You can see the pee pad on top of the fleece and bed liners in the box here:









When eyes are all the way open and they are toddling, they get moved to the big pen and the litter box goes in with a pee pad on top. See next picture with big sister Ziva playing with her half sibs. The white pad on the right is the hospital bed liner. I put that in there too (it was in the whelping box with the fleece), near the box, to draw them in that direction. The key is...right after they eat (nursing only at this time), I put them right in the litter box. As often as I can. Obviously, you can't get them there every time and mom is still cleaning. Notice the litter is not pine pellets in this pic. I tried other types of bedding...the Care Fresh stuff for hamsters DOES NOT work. It goes all over the place!









Next, you get pictures like this from your husband when you are traveling for work because he is thrilled when he got home and saw NO poop in the pen! Yes, he did text this to me! They are starting to eat now and mom is not cleaning up after them. During this time, you may see poop over the side of the box as they couldn't make it. You may occasionally have a poop elsewhere.









Last two pics, close up, litter box in upper right, no pee pads after a day or two. I pick the tray out with a kitty litter scoop whenever I see poop. Thte last picture, a repeat, shows the whole pen. My guys have a ways to go from one end of the pen to the box, they learn quickly that they like to play and sleep in a clean area and poop in the box.
















There may be easier ways, but this works for me. Housetraining is a snap. All the puppies go home and within a day or two get the picture, other than the occasional accident. The pups are 8 weeks roughly, no less, sometimes 9 weeks if someone can't pick up, when they go home.

We may be nuts...but we love our pups!  I went this route because I travel extensively for work. I have to make things easy for my husband and house sitter when I'm gone. 

Sue Puff


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

suepuff said:


> I LOVE THE LITTER BOX!!! I don't know why I didn't do this years ago. Even if I had the pups in a kennel with outdoor access, I'd still use this as it really teaches them about going in one spot. After the first week, no stray poop all over the place and no more newspaper. Yuck! I hate newsprint.
> 
> Currently I use a large rabbit pan from tractor supply, plastic. (Depending on the litter size as to how many, but I need at least 1 big one).
> 
> ...


Thanks for taking the time to explain that. I've seen people reference the pine pellets, but have never seen described in detail. Thanks again.


----------



## fishin444 (Apr 23, 2012)

Some really great ideas all. Thank you for sharing, I'm in the process of whelping two litters right now and going to incorporate a lot of ideas from this thread into their early training. Just need to find some of those cool toys. Hope the old wallet can cover the stuff.


----------



## suepuff (Aug 25, 2008)

Craigslist, eBay and yard sales!!!! Feel free to PM with questions. 

The hospital pads and the litter box are the best things I've ever done. Any ideas to help make things easier keep posting them!

Sue Puff


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

Seems we've gotten off on how to raise them. Anyone have experience with ceramic tile being used in the puppy areas? I'm concerned about keeping the grout lines clean.


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

I really like Scotty's speckled flooring. I believe its non-porous, has traction for pups, and very easy to clean.
I could be wrong, but I feel as though most ceramic tile is too slick.


----------



## Jamee Strange (Jul 24, 2010)

Has anyone ever had any issues whelping pups in a laundry room or in the same area as washer/dryer?


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

Jamee Strange said:


> Has anyone ever had any issues whelping pups in a laundry room or in the same area as washer/dryer?


Nope, that's where my very first litter was raised. I would be aware of covering any hazards or small gaps they could wedge into if they escaped the whelping box.


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

David Maddox said:


> I really like Scotty's speckled flooring. I believe its non-porous, has traction for pups, and very easy to clean.
> I could be wrong, but I feel as though most ceramic tile is too slick.


I've seen tile with some texture to it and in my mind, it can't be much worse than slick concrete. Just concerned that the grout would become a time killer trying to keep clean. And I think it looks very nice from a customer standpoint.


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Brad
I agree that a nice tile would look very nice. I think that you can buy a really good seal for the grout.


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

That's what I need to search out...a GOOD sealer.


----------



## Christine Maddox (Mar 9, 2009)

Brad B said:


> That's what I need to search out...a GOOD sealer.


Use a colored grout........maybe a cream/tan shades of tile with chocolate colored grout then seal. Just make sure surface is not too slick. Pups need to get good traction.


----------



## suepuff (Aug 25, 2008)

Since I don't have a room, what I do is use a vinyl remnant from Lowes. The one's I like best are those that are not textured for easy cleanup. I get a new one for each litter. Ceramic would be great, but how slick is it going to be? That said, the kennel floors are concrete with stain over them and they do well with them....


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

Same here Sue. I use have concrete floors but lay down a sheet of plywood and build the pen with vinyl floor on that. Been able to re-use that floor for 2 litters thus far. I just roll it up and store it with the whelping box.

May just go with stained concrete again in the puppy room. No grout and looks fair enough in the house.?


----------



## Jamee Strange (Jul 24, 2010)

Brad B said:


> Nope, that's where my very first litter was raised. I would be aware of covering any hazards or small gaps they could wedge into if they escaped the whelping box.


Great!! Thank you, that's what I figured but wasn't sure.


----------



## Raymond Little (Aug 2, 2006)

Brad B said:


> That's what I need to search out...a GOOD sealer.


There are waterproof grouts on the market, no more sealing year after year.


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

Thanks Raymond, that's the kind of info I had hoped to illicit on this thread.


----------

